# Genuinely ABYSMAL rock/pop cover versions.....



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

....which elicit not laughter but actual thoughts of suicide.

The Deacon would like to limit this to 60's/70's - cos that is when exploito was at its peak.
So, please, no recent-ish bands doing bad cover versions.

I'm only going to give you two.
Leave the rest up..to YOU.

................






This is the opening track. Much of this lp is actually rather good blues"psych" electric guitar-based instrumentals.
You wobn't find this lp - on the cheap Custom label - without the obligatory ringwear. But The Deacon has a SEALED copy.

So, I'm better than you.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Like the Underground Electrics lp, 31 Flavors kicks off most atrociously but quickly gets to be much more interesting.

Only the first 2/3 tracks are covers from the musical "Hair". Much of the rest is actually outakes from the Firebirds 'Light My Fire" sessions - one of the best exploito lps.


----------

